
OCaml-multicore now at 4.04.2 - rbjorklin
https://github.com/ocamllabs/ocaml-multicore/pull/167
======
StreamBright
This is a pretty nice step forward to enable OCaml as a general purpose
language that supports modern CPU architectures. A good intro here:
[http://kcsrk.info/ocaml/multicore/2015/05/20/effects-
multico...](http://kcsrk.info/ocaml/multicore/2015/05/20/effects-multicore/)

------
agravier
So, it's still a separate branch? What's notable about this version of ocaml-
multicore?

~~~
rbjorklin
There seems to have been some good work being done on the GC.

* Project lead(?) claiming 1ms pause times: [https://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/comments/7yqa92/comment/dujyj...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/comments/7yqa92/comment/dujyj44?st=JF2P3P3D&sh=88cd0822)

* General status update: [https://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/comments/7yqa92/comment/dujgx...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/comments/7yqa92/comment/dujgx0g?st=JF2P7JII&sh=07586a42)

